# [after effects] kein ton!?



## Theeagle (2. Juli 2003)

hallo,
habe noch nicht sehr lange after effects, und habe folgendes problem:
ICH HABE KEINEN TON!
entweder stell ich mich zu dumm an oder mein after fx hat ne macke!
ich ziehe ton in die komposition->leertaste->NO SOUND
wenn ich film erstelle ebenfalls kein ton!
die spur ist auch aktiv!! ton ist links eingeschaltet
ich bekomm nur ton wenn ich STRG gedrückt halte und mit der maus über die zeitleiste fahre...bringt mir aber nichts wenn nach dem film erstellen nichts zu hören ist!

bisjetzt musste ich immer mit premiere den ton im nachhinein hinzufügen...da klappts problemlos!

wenn jemand schon mal ein ähnliches problem hatte bitte melden!
danke!!

Theeagle
<<< SCHMMAXX-WORKS.de >>>


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

Damit du zumindest schonmal beim exportierten Film Ton hast.

Wenn du auf Film erstellen klickst, dann auf das blaue _"Verlustfrei"_ klicken ganz unten in dem aufklappenden Fenster kannst du ein Häkchen bei Audio setzen.

Wie man jedoch wärend des Bearbeitens Ton bekommt weiss ich auch nicht, stelle es mir jedoch auch gänzlich kompliziert vor, da man ja in After Effects nur selten mit Echtzeitwiedergabe in Berührung kommt. Allerdings gibt es neben dem Button für die RAM-Vorschau auch irgendwas für Audio


----------



## Theeagle (3. Juli 2003)

Danke für die schnelle antwort!!

ich dachte schon es liegt an meinem rechner


----------



## inctube (26. Februar 2007)

Auch wenn das Topic schon uralt ist, habe ich das selbe Problem. Auch beim googlen habe ich festgestellt, dass irgendwie niemand so recht weiß warum es keinen Sound gibt.
Also hier mal die häufigsten Ursachen:

1. Der kleine Lautsprecher auf der Ebene muss aktiviert sein.
2. Man kann wenn man die STRG-Taste gedrückt hält durch das Projekt scrollen und hört   
   dann den Sound. Problem dabei ist, dass das eben nicht Echtzeit ist 

So, mehr konnt ich nicht zusammengooglen.
Leider habe ich trotz Aktivierung keinen Sound bei der RAM-Vorschau. Ich kann entweder Bild sehn oder Ton hören (über Komposition -> Vorschau -> Audiovorschau) aber beides leider nicht.
Wäre echt super wenn da mal jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

thx inctube


----------



## inctube (26. Februar 2007)

So, da hab ich mir jetzt doch selbst geholfen 
Also wenn man die Vorschau mit [Numblock] 0
startet, dann rast er einmal durchs Projekt und dann spielt er es in Echtzeit mit Sound ab.



gruß intube


----------



## Alaim (13. Juni 2008)

Danke das du das Problem gefunden hast, ich habe nach dieser antwort auch mindestens 5 stunden gebraucht um sie irgendwo zu bekommen, hatte nämlich das problem auch


----------



## Alaim (13. Juni 2008)

Mittlerweile ist mir klar das, dass mir auch nicht mehr nutzt,, ich brauch unbedingt ton in der normalspur.


----------



## janr (28. Juni 2008)

also was ich vermute ist, dass ihr mit der Leertaste das gleiche hervorruft, wie das der Button 
"Play" bei der Zeitsteuerung tut: Vorschau des VIDEOS.
Um trotzdem noch zusätzlich den Ton "vorzuhören" muss man den Button ganz rechts in der Zeitsteuerung (hier fälschlicherweise als RAM-Vorschau bezeichnet) drücken.
Nur dieser "doppelte" Wiedergabebutton ist die RAM-Vorschau; die anderen nicht.

Bild:


----------



## Simon600 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ihr müsst nicht auf das Play drücken, sondern auf RAM-Vorschau (ganz links) dann kommt auch der Ton


----------



## J0hn B0y (11. September 2010)

Auch wenn der  Thread "älter ist 
Danke. Das hat geholfen.


----------



## Paeddi (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir hat es auch geholfen. Wollte mich auch mal bedanken.


----------



## zauche (3. November 2010)

ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS CS4:

Bei mir funktioniert noch immer kein Ton bei der RAM-Vorschau (Nulltaste am Ziffernblock) obwohl das Scrollen mit STRG in der Timeline Ton wiedergibt.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was das sein kann ?

Unter VORSCHAU ist TON eingestellt.

Vielen Dank im voraus !

mfG

Zauche


----------



## lolkiller (18. Januar 2014)

hay leute ich hette die lösung hoffe es liest nohjemad die beitrege der sound prbleme sind nicht wirklich da =D anstad aufdas play zeichen zugehen ist nemlich in wirklich keit ein stop zeichen und das 8 symbol rechteite von dem angeblichen play knof das 5 symbol ist füsab spielen des tracks bzw die musicdie einfüght hoffe ich konnte noch helfen habemich exstradafür registried=D  bay bay


----------

